# Nissan - Dodge Pickup Deal May Be Cancelled



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Read here: Detroit News


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

Since I have a Titan ( & LOVE it) and was not all that impressed with Dodge when I was shopping the five trucks, I am hoping it's a no-go and Nissan continues to make a great truck

No one in the Titan forums were happy with this decision---if they wanted a crappy "hemi' and crappy dodge quality, they woulda bought a Dodge lol---everyone was complaining about the possible merge, so this will be a celebration over there lmao

The only problem is that they may discontinue the Titan altogether, which would be a travesty!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I highly doubt Nissan would go and update the Titan. I suspect their only options are a different partnership, continue making the current design, or discontinue. Given their volumes, I would expect either 1 or 3.









Let's not start a brand war on here.









This was just meant as an informative thread!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Nah... no brand war here. I'll leave that up to big 3 owners.









I'd really hate to see something to the Titan though. It's a phenomenal truck as it is. For the space, power and torque that if offers, at under $30K, it just make sense to me right now. Why would Nissan, or Chrysler for that matter, mess with a good thing?


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Rob_G said:


> Nah... no brand war here. I'll leave that up to big 3 owners.


That is the kind of thing Nathan is referring to.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> ....Why would Nissan, or Chrysler for that matter, mess with a good thing?


Here's the 2008 truck sales by brand (according to pickuptrucks.com):










I don't know of any automaker that can design a truck and make a profit at those volumes.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Read here: Detroit News


Very interesting! The car market is one of those real unknowns at this time, i.e. very shakey. When we bought our Dodge 3500 Mega Cab a few weeks ago, there were only two salesmen working at the dealer. A sign of the times?


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

amyk said:


> Since I have a Titan ( & LOVE it) and was not all that impressed with Dodge when I was shopping the five trucks, I am hoping it's a no-go and Nissan continues to make a great truck
> 
> No one in the Titan forums were happy with this decision---if they wanted a crappy "hemi' and crappy dodge quality, they woulda bought a Dodge lol---everyone was complaining about the possible merge, so this will be a celebration over there lmao
> 
> The only problem is that they may discontinue the Titan altogether, which would be a travesty!


Wow.. don't hold back.. lol.

I love my titan, but the company has not been making them long enough for them to have the rep as a truck company. I don't know what will happen to the Titan, but I hope it sticks around for a while. I have a lot of friends with trucks, not one of them is a Titan, but they all love mine and I love lots of things about theirs. I didn't have towing in mind when I bought mine, but I am sure glad I got the tow package.

James


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

wasn't meaning to start a brand war---I was simply re-stating what was being said at the Titan forums about how no one there wanted the merger, which makes sense, if someone wanted a Dodge truck, then go buy one, 
---me personally, I love the look of the Ram, but wasn't impressed with the plastic interior---but that's a personal opinion, and why I didn't buy it. I was torn between the Titan, the Silverado and the Tundra---and I found a great deal and absolutely love my truck.

Americans who buy trucks generally don't look at the Japanese companies as truck companies, and I get 'busted' on all the time, but I still like it, and hope it serves me well for the next 6 years

I like all the different makers for different reasons, and that's what's great about this country---choice! If they all start merging, gone are our options of choosing one we like more than the other....so, sorry if I was starting something---wasn't intended


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

amyk said:


> Since I have a Titan ( & LOVE it) and was not all that impressed with Dodge when I was shopping the five trucks, I am hoping it's a no-go and Nissan continues to make a great truck
> 
> No one in the Titan forums were happy with this decision---if they wanted a crappy "hemi' and crappy dodge quality, they woulda bought a Dodge lol---everyone was complaining about the possible merge, so this will be a celebration over there lmao
> 
> The only problem is that they may discontinue the Titan altogether, which would be a travesty!


WHATEVER!!! Have you owned a Dodge, probably not, then quit ranting about something you don't know anything about please. I have owned 3 new Dodge trucks since 2001, upgrading each time to a bigger truck and I have not had any problems whatsoever and the Hemi was just AWESOME!! So take your little toy truck talk somewhere else please. I edited this post to be nice which I probably shouldn't have been, but you are a newbie and we generally try to stay friendly on here so I will play nicey, nicey.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Lol you guys make me laugh...

Im worried about Nissan... If some things dont change for them I dont know if they are gonna make it.. Nothing against nissan but they are having as bad a time as Dodge and GM...

I would hate to see any mfr go out...

I liked that nissan pu.. They are fun to drag race with my hemi.. lol.. I wont say who wins cause I am brand antiwar! lol

I hope Nissan can figure something. I dont think and am glad dodge isnt there answer.. I like the nissan cause its different and built by them..

Carey


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Lol you guys make me laugh...
> 
> Im worried about Nissan... If some things dont change for them I dont know if they are gonna make it.. Nothing against nissan but they are having as bad a time as Dodge and GM...
> 
> ...


Yeh! That was me who blew your doors off!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree with Carey on this one. Even though I'm a Titan owner, I still hate to see anything go under, or significant change for that matter.

It's offerings like this that keeps everyone in check from a price perspective. Without competition, you'll have prices spiraling out of control even more than they already are.

Also, look what happened to the Jeep brand when this happened. They're not Jeeps anymore. They're re-branded Dodge's. It's still hard for me to conceptualize a Jeep Wrangler with a Hemi in it but it's there!


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

As a matter of fact, no, I haven't owned a Ram, but I know of and have been in many Rams---like I said, I like the looks, and what I was saying was direct quotes from Titan forums, not my words---but read any consumer report, car and driver, etc for more 'knowledgeable' and 'expert' opinions....but it all boils down to personal preferance, regardless of research, tests etc

I'm glad Dodge has followers like you, as all of the mfgrs will need people purchasing their products to keep from going under in this economy. Like I said earlier, I researched, test drove and wheeled and dealed all five of the trucks available, and settled with the one I liked the most, and was the best bang for my buck---which is what most people do. In fact, Edmunds stated that the drive between Titan, Silverado and Tundra were the tightest they've ever had---and that it wasn't about which truck was the worst, it was hard to say which was best!

Wow is all I can say to your response---if you have something more you would like to say, please feel free to pm and let's keep it out of this forum, as every other person I've dealt with has been nothing but friendly and informative. I have never seen any other childish responses to my other posts. I may also be a 'newbie' on this particular forum, but I would hardly qualify you as highly experienced with under 200 posts lol, but I have over a thousand on various other forums, and have never received a response such as yours---but there's a first for everything I guess haha.

And as far as I can remember, my posts did not attack you personally, nor Dodge (I would hope you have a controlling interest in Mopar stock with your vehement response) I WAS SIMPLY STATING WHAT WAS AND HAS BEEN SAID ON TITAN FORUMS REGARDING THIS MERGER----me personally, I happen to like Rams, but just wasn't what I was looking for--too many issues with trannies and electronics (and yes, this is from personal experience lol)

I really hope this is the last everyone will have to suffer this discussion---it seems my comments were misunderstood, and I believe apologized for that as soon as I realized how it sounded--not how it was meant. I am heartily sorry I offended the Dodge Gods, and have been humbly chastized--will never do it again.

Please go back to your regular programming lol and again, sorry to have mis-spoke or mis-represented myself.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

amyk said:


> ---if they wanted a crappy "hemi' and crappy dodge quality, they woulda bought a Dodge


Wow, thought I logged onto the wrong forum this morning


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

amyk said:


> And as far as I can remember, my posts did not attack you personally, nor Dodge (I would hope you have a controlling interest in Mopar stock with your vehement response) I WAS SIMPLY STATING WHAT WAS AND HAS BEEN SAID ON TITAN FORUMS REGARDING THIS MERGER----me personally, I happen to like Rams, but just wasn't what I was looking for--too many issues with trannies and electronics (and yes, this is from personal experience lol)


This internet thing is a fad I am sure







, but its also a leading cause of misunderstandings. I also read the Titan forums and that is probably some of the tamer things people said about the nissan getting a dodge engine in it. It would be the same thing (times 100) if Dodge had decided to use the Nissan engine.. computers all over the planet would get keyboard burn from the amount of crap that would be thrown at that thread.... I could care less who's engine is in what truck or car, as long as it works well and looks good.. the car companies are basically assembly and testing companies now a days anyway.

I hope the Titan makes it through this economy, but I truely feel like some of these vehicles need to go. Competition is one thing, but what happened to car companies being really good at something and other car companies being better at something else.... like ford with sports cars and that mustang.. what a big peice of ... ha.. just kidding....

James


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Be nice boys and girls or this thread goes away.


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Be nice boys and girls or this thread goes away.


Hope it wasn't me that caused that request.. I was trying to add some levity to the conversation..hmm, maybe thats why they make me work from home now.

I didn't realize how personal a subject truck brands were till after I bought mine, although I have to admit that I mocked my neighbor for buying a Ridgeline... lol...but come on...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

TitanFlyer said:


> Be nice boys and girls or this thread goes away.


Hope it wasn't me that caused that request.. I was trying to add some levity to the conversation..hmm, maybe thats why they make me work from home now.

I didn't realize how personal a subject truck brands were till after I bought mine, although I have to admit that I mocked my neighbor for buying a Ridgeline... lol...but come on...
[/quote]

Just a general warning. Brand wars are not productive and we try not to selectively delete posts but kill the entire thread if it goes too far. No blame game, it just goes away.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Do you know if these are these North American volumes or world wide sales?



Nathan said:


> ....Why would Nissan, or Chrysler for that matter, mess with a good thing?


Here's the 2008 truck sales by brand (according to pickuptrucks.com):










I don't know of any automaker that can design a truck and make a profit at those volumes.








[/quote]


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

compass49 said:


> Do you know if these are these North American volumes or world wide sales?


I believe those were US sales figures. North America is essentially the only continent with a large number of "personal trucks" of this size.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TitanFlyer said:


> .... the car companies are basically assembly and testing companies now a days anyway.
> ....


James, that's not really accurate. A lot of people are still employed designing new powertrains. Heck the industry is going crazy right now with all of the new fuel economy mandates. They don't have it down to pushing a button on the computer to design one, and that's a good thing since I like my paycheck.


----------

